# Слетели позвонки L3 L4



## Lesarmin (10 Апр 2008)

Занимался в зале под большым весом слетели позвонки, через 2.5 месяца сходил к мануальщику, он мне их поставил на место, на следуйщий день они снова слетели, я снова пошёл он мне их поставил назад. Что делать теперь, может обратится к врачю и сделать рентген?
Что вообще не делать, сколько времени не делать? И сколько времени нужно чтобы он там закрепился нормально и не слетал?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2008)

К врачу надо сразу, а не к мануальщику, как я понял без медицинского образования.
Слететь ничего не может. 
Давайте поставим диагноз, а потом поговорим о том, что делать!

ПОка почитайте о правильном поведении:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine


----------



## Lesarmin (11 Апр 2008)

Мануальщик бывшый врач, уже на пенсии, многих людей спину исцелил, на войне был врачом, потом работал в военном госпитале.

Мне знакомый травматолог посоветовал 6-7 дней полежать вообще не ходить никуда....потом я думаю нужно сходить к врачу и сделать рентген, чтобы он посмотрел....верно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2008)

Врачи бывшими не бывают.

Можно и сразу к врачу и на снимки. Если невмоготу, то можно и полежать пару дней. Только неизвестно, насколько вам плохо, может и нельзя ждать.


----------

